

2nd Annual Aaron Swartz Memorial Hackathon starts tonight at Internet Archive - diafygi
http://blog.archive.org/2013/11/05/please-come-aaron-swartz-reception-at-the-internet-archive-fri-nov-8th-in-sf/

======
diafygi
Also, there are many other locations participating if you're not in SF:

[https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Worldwide_Aaron_Swartz_Memo...](https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Worldwide_Aaron_Swartz_Memorial_Hackathon_Series#Locations)

------
nhenezi
More information at
[http://aaronswartzhackathon.org/](http://aaronswartzhackathon.org/)

------
mukmuk
Is this the correct donation link?

[http://www.givewell.org/about/donate?ASW](http://www.givewell.org/about/donate?ASW)

Or should donations be sent to the IA?

[https://archive.org/donate/index.php](https://archive.org/donate/index.php)

------
mattl
How is it the 2nd annual?

~~~
brador
It's once a year and this is the second one.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I think the confusion is the fact that he died in January this year (so it's
actually the second one within 11 months).

~~~
sigzero
That makes it factually wrong not confusing.

------
edsu
Also, if you aren't near one of the locations you can always drop into
irc://freenode.net/aaronsw which was set up for previous hackathons.

